
Microsoft bringing back the old OneDrive placeholder files - ebbypeter
https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/11/microsoft-blurs-the-line-between-onedrive-and-local-files/
======
Zekio
Wonder why they removed it in the first place, it was such a pain when they
removed it...

~~~
WorldMaker
From what I read, it sounded like as it existed in Windows 8.1 the UI/UX was
too complicated/confusing for users at the time and they were removing it
until they solved some of the UI/UX problems.

It does look the UI has evolved (a dedicated column in Details view, some new
clues in the command line even; in the demo the DIR showed the file size in
parentheses, presumably to note a placeholder).

It also sounds like the UX has evolved with things like file prediction to
predict some of the files to load/unload from a device.

